# FS 180 Gallon Tru Vu Acrylic Aquarium And Pine Stand



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

180 Tru Vu Acrylic Aquarium 6 x 2 x 2, some scratches.
180 Gallon Black Pine Stand
36" Dual Coralife T5 Light Fixture
2 Plastic Lids
6 Foot Backround Black/Blue

$600 Firm
I Don't Have A Vehicle Big Enough To Move This.
Pick-up Only!!!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I Will Post Pics In A Few Days After I Move It And Clean It Up
I Have A Video Of The Tank Under My Signature To Give Yeah An Idea.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

PM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>sent


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Should have got this one instead of the glass one I bought 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

This Tank Is First Come Serve, First Person To Give Me The Cash Or A Deposit.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump Still Available


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Still Available, Tank Is Now Empty And Ready To Go.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

How bad are the scratches?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

King-eL said:


> How bad are the scratches?


I will admit there is a few larger ones, but when filled it's not too bad, this is by no means a show tank.
Great deal for anyone who wants a good size tank, but not too picky, if this was in better condition the price would be higher.


----------



## SBCam (Apr 25, 2010)

Any pics? Im interested.... Does it have overflows by chance? Also, does the tru vue have rounded corners?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

SBCam said:


> Any pics? Im interested.... Does it have overflows by chance? Also, does the tru vue have rounded corners?


No pics at the moment, theres a video on my signature
No overflows
no rounded edges


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting this one and replace my glass 180g. but not sure where to plce my glass 180g if i get this one


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

would you consider selling the stand only?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> would you consider selling the stand only?


No Sorry Selling As Package Only


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## flowerhorn (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi can u call I"ll pick it up. 604 787 8333


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Please close thread


----------

